
Preparing for the Transition to Data Engineering - ronaknnathani
https://blog.insightdatascience.com/preparing-for-the-transition-to-data-engineering-bfb39d327316#.rrq5j8sfp
======
dataops
Another great way to learn about Data Engineering is participating at DataOps
2017 [https://www.dataopssummit.com/](https://www.dataopssummit.com/)

